# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify me

## Balkan1992

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
48378609_792449601098695_603780248999297024_n.jpg18600694_120332000920431006_66756353_n.jpg43878463_747138535623286_867743780755734528_n.jpg

----------


## Carlos

I think English

----------


## gidai

> 48378609_792449601098695_603780248999297024_n.jpg18600694_120332000920431006_66756353_n.jpg43878463_747138535623286_867743780755734528_n.jpg


De pe acia.

----------


## Angela

Clearly, given your name, you're from the Balkans, but if you told me you were Italian, I wouldn't question it.

----------


## calf

Italian north

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

